# Makita Band Saw LF1200



## Tedstor

Looks like a nice saw. I have a few or Makita's smaller tools and love every one of them. They can be expensive, but Makita tools are among they finest available in my opinion.


----------



## Dusty56

First Makita band saw I've ever seen ! 
Are you saying that you bought the tool without knowing if blades were available in your area ?
Thanks for the review.


----------



## lcwood

blades for 12" are available here, but not so easy to find and not too many choices
blades for 14" or 16" models are more common


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks….you mentioned that it came with four blades. Did they give you an assortment or all the same type ?


----------



## lcwood

assortment


----------



## Brian86

There is an online company that supplies band saw blades which weld to your need.


----------



## mgipson

Please keep us updated with how this saw is working for you. It's one of the few bandsaws available in Thailand, the other being 'Big Wood' brand. At least I have heard of Makita even if their larger tools are not the best. Have you tried any resawing with this?


----------



## lab7654

How much does one of these run for?


----------



## Kikodieter

Hi . I just got this band saw and you are right there are no tune up instructions. Mine vibrates a bit. I just cant figure it out how to stop that vibration. Could some one please give me some tune up points to stop that vibration ? 
Thanks.


----------



## lcwood

good saw and do the job but have some problems

vibration can be factory defect - bad wheels to be replaced - I hope you still into the warranty or must pay for that

the blue insert is a dangerous junk and broke in my saw 
just need one small piece of wood in the wrong place. and broke the blade too.
I made another in steel

some models have the arm movement rack and pinion in plastic and it broke too


----------

